# Need help with Trek Serial number



## ascaggs1 (Apr 17, 2021)

I received a Trek 5200 OCLV Carbon Road Bike Frame and I am confused about the serial numbers. Can anyone help? I've tried to look up the numbers on located on
the chain stay with no luck. I believe it's from 1995. The numbers are etched on. 1388386 B1 0700 58. Can anyone help?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

Do you see any additional numbers located on the bottom of the bottom bracket?


----------



## ascaggs1 (Apr 17, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Do you see any additional numbers located on the bottom of the bottom bracket?


I see no numbers on the bottom bracket.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

Based on the head badge, it would be from 1988 to 1992. However, that color is "Ice Copper" so it is a 1995 model that just happens to have that badge. Pretty amazing bike.


----------



## ascaggs1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks Mitch!


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have the 2003 version and it’s an amazing frame/bike. Still in use as a trainer and by my son when he rides with me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

